# Nintendo Kills DS Eroge: Half-Elf Tentacle Assault No More



## SoulAnger (Aug 13, 2008)

This is a very sad day for perverts, and hentai/echii enthusiasts like me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Tentacle molestation doujin title ãƒ?ãƒ¼ãƒ•ã‚¨ãƒ«ãƒ•è§¦æ‰‹é™µè¾±DS / Half-Elf Tentacle Assault DS, for the Nintendo DS and due for distribution at the upcoming Comiket, has effectively been cancelled by way of the developers (or rather, developer), Team DSX, having their participation at Comiket rescinded by the organisers, and Nintendo seems directly or indirectly responsible, which, it has to be said, is hardly surprising.
> 
> It is likely this is either the Comiket organisers pre-emptively avoiding action by Nintendo, or else responding quietly to some behind the scenes pressure. There are cases where Nintendo-related doujinshi have been subjected to warnings, so it is probable the Comiket organisers will be cautious when dealing with such a litigious company as Nintendo.



More details at the source:
http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2008/08/13/n...ssault-no-more/

But I dont think its because of the game. Remember this game is distributed with R4, and we all know that many buys R4 of pirating and also, remember that Nintendo is currently doing actions to stop shipment of R4 to japan.


----------



## jaywilson (Aug 13, 2008)

goddaaam


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 13, 2008)

Aaaaw. Now I'm gonna have to stick to good hentai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This would never have worked anyway


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 13, 2008)

All this says is that it will not be distributed at Comiket.

I have a feeling it'll turn up elsewhere.


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 13, 2008)

I saw the poster at Kotaku, they were trying to sell a non licensed game.. and there was even an R4 at the poster.. so, they were supporting it in some way.

And they thought they could get away with this? Really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well.. the game rom could always "leak" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: sorry, I had misunderstood it.. they were selling it WITH AN R4.. that's even worse


----------



## cosmo2389 (Aug 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> All this says is that it will not be distributed at Comiket.
> 
> I have a feeling it'll turn up elsewhere.



Agreed!


----------



## teonintyfive (Aug 13, 2008)

What the fuck
Does it say Team DSX in there


----------



## dib (Aug 13, 2008)

The way I heard it, the proposed distribution model was to sell the rom on cds, then allow people to place it on their own flash cards--R4 or otherwise.  So I'm not sure where you got your information.

Edit: Here's a source regarding the cd distribution, so if you have a conflicting source proving R4s were ever involved, post away.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 13, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> This is a very sad day for perverts, and hentai/echii enthusiasts like me.


The hell... I despise tentacle rape. >_>


----------



## Trolly (Aug 13, 2008)

Serves perverts right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Who finds tentacle rape a turn on anyway?


----------



## alex (Aug 13, 2008)

It would have been fun for a bit, as long as it's free!


----------



## dib (Aug 14, 2008)

It was never going to be free.  And frankly, I fail to see the real difference between this and Majo Shinpan other than the prior is honest about being porn and the latter just alludes to it to sell games.


----------



## alex (Aug 14, 2008)

Dokidoki was a kids game. XD
I think it is going somewhere though. And it WILL hit the P2P network soon, sad but true.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Aug 14, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> soulanger1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That.

I hate hentai that has rape in general... Which is a lot...


----------



## SoulAnger (Aug 14, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here but I was hoping it was better than most.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 17, 2008)

This is terrible news ;_;


I hope they release the game online for free


----------

